# Diamond hones sharpen your router bits and chisels



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I was wondering how long you have been using them? I bought a DMT Duo diamond sharpener to us for you wood turning tools and it seem to have worn out in the center. I thought they would last for years but mine is less than a year old and seem to have little effect in that work area. I have a big DMT sharpening hone and I use water on it and it lasted for years. I may just try to return mine to DMT.

I'm glad to see these from Rockler are working for you. They do save overall bit or tool grinding!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I just started using them this month, so I can't speak to longevity. I can tell you the router bits cut like new though, and I was quite pleased about that. My router bit collection would cost around $1000 to replace, so I was glad to find these hones. 
Cheers


----------



## lcwood (Oct 31, 2010)

nice set 
in router bits worked fine but in my kitchen knifes I got average results

I got it from mannyswoodworkersplace (same pack at lower price and more options like 5 pack set)


----------

